# Sticky  TiVo Stream FAQ



## Dan203

There have been quite a few questions about this recently so here is a quick FAQ for anyone who's confused about how the Stream functionality works...

*Q. Which TiVos have a built in TiVo Stream?*
_A. The Roamio Plus and Pro have built in TiVo Streams, the Roamio Basic and all Premiere units require the standalone TiVo Stream box. The Bolt has streaming capabilities but only for shows on it's own drive._

*Q. Can the built in Stream in the Roamio Plus/Pro stream from other TiVos on your network?*
_A. Yes. The built in TiVo Stream works exactly like the standalone TiVo Stream. It can stream from any other Roamio or Premiere on your network._

*Q. Can the built in Stream in the Bolt stream from other TiVos on your network?*
_A. No. The Bolt uses the transcoding capabilities of it's Boradcom chipset which only allows it to stream shows stored on it's own drive._

*Q. What's the difference between the standalone TiVo Stream and the one built into the Roamio Plus/Pro?*
_A. Nothing. The hardware is identical. The Roamio Plus/Pro simply include it on the same motherboard as the TiVo hardware. The internal Stream even has it's own MAC address and uses it's own IP address on your network._

*Q. What's the difference between the Bolt and the standalone TiVo Stream/the one built into the Roamio Plus/Pro?*
_A. The Bolt uses the transcoding capabilities of it's Broadcom chipset rather then a separate dedicated trasncoding chip. It can only transcode 2 streams at a time rather then 4._

*Q. How many streams can you have going simultaneously?*
_A. The standalone TiVo Stream and the one built into the Roamio Plus/Pro can transcode and stream up to 4 programs simultaneously. The number of streams you can get from a single TiVo depends on the type. Romaio units seem to have no limit. Premiere units support a maximum of 3 streams. The Bolt can only stream 2 programs at a time._

*Q. Can I have multiple TiVo Streams on the same network?*
_A. Yes. When you go into the setup section of the app it detects that you have multiple TiVo Stream devices and asks you to select which one to use. However each TiVo Stream supports up to 4 simultaneous streams so for most users having multiple TiVo Streams is unnecessary._

*Q. Which devices can be used to stream?*
_A. iOS and Android devices are both supported. There is also a special app specifically for the Amazon Fire TV and Fire TV Stick._

*Q. Can I stream outside my home network?*
_A. Yes. Unprotected shows can be streamed outside your home network as long as you are connected to a wifi network. Support for 3G/LTE streaming is supported on Android but not iOS. The Bolt only allows streaming of one program outside your home, wheras the Roamio Plus/Pro or Standalone stream can do four._

*Q. Can I stream live TV?*
_A. Kind of. When you pick something from the live TV guide to watch via the Stream it actually starts a recording of that program and then starts streaming the recording to your device. You can not take over a live tuner like you can with the Mini._

*Q. Can I stream protected content?*
_A. Anything can be streamed inside your home. Only unprotected content can be streamed outside the home. The iOS app has a special feature that allows you to download protected shows for out of home viewing._

*Q. Can I stream shows from MPEG-4/H.264 channels?*
_A. Yes. Although there have been reports of issues with some Comcast H.264 channels._

*Q. Can I download shows so I can watch them later without a network connection?*
_A. Yes. Unprotected shows can be downloaded to iOS or Android devices for watching offline. Protected shows must be deleted from the source TiVo after beging transferred to the mobile app._

*Q. Do I have to leave the app running for it to download shows?*
_A. On iOS yes. A limitation of iOS requires that the device be left on with the TiVo app running in the foreground for it to download. If you shut off the device, close the TiVo app or switch to another app the download will pause until you bring the TiVo app back to the foreground. Android has the ability to download programs in the background._

*Q. Can I use AirPlay or HDMI cable to play streamed recordings on a TV?*
_A. Yes. A recent update added this ability._

Did I miss anything?


----------



## NYHeel

Android support has not been promised for the fall. More like late 2013 or early 2014. That rumor started by people misunderstanding what TiVo CEO Tom Rodgers said on the CNBC interview. He said the fall in regards to the stream but I believe he was referring to out of home streaming and not android support.


----------



## wmcbrine

Shouldn't this be in the Stream forum?


----------



## Dan203

NYHeel said:


> Android support has not been promised for the fall. More like late 2013 or early 2014. That rumor started by people misunderstanding what TiVo CEO Tom Rodgers said on the CNBC interview. He said the fall in regards to the stream but I believe he was referring to out of home streaming and not android support.


Yeah I guess it hasn't been "promised" but if you jump to 3:45 in this interview...

http://video.foxbusiness.com/v/2619...mio-is-apple-tv-google-tv-netflix-all-in-one/

Rom Rogers says "Android will be available shortly, for Roaming", and previous insider leaks have said November which is still the Fall. However I'll change the wording a bit to prevent confusion.


----------



## CoxInPHX

Q) Can you use the Stream with CCI Byte: 0x02, Copy Once content?

Q) Can you use the Stream with H.264/MPEG-4 content.


----------



## worachj

Can the Roamio *BASIC* stream to other Roamio/Premieres the same way existing Premieres can? I know it needs an external stream box to stream to mobile iOS devise but what about Roamio to Premiere? And can it handle copy once recordings.


----------



## Dan203

worachj said:


> Can the Roamio *BASIC* stream to other Roamio/Premieres the same way existing Premieres can? I know it needs an external stream box to stream to mobile iOS devise but what about Roamio to Premiere? And can it handle copy once recordings.


That's a different kind of streaming. That works with ALL Premiere units and Roamio units and can be used with all channels regardless of copy protection.


----------



## moyekj

* Missing information about copying (not streaming) content and the associated restrictions.
* Also I seem to recall some annoyances about having to keep iOS App open while copy is happening else the download stops, but that may just be an general issue with iOS and multitasking.


----------



## gamo62

Stream will NOT work on H.264 content. It will work on MPEG2, but not MPEG4. Nothing from TiVo on an ETA on when or if it will happen. Be advised, and check it out before you order.


----------



## gamo62

CoxInPHX said:


> Q) Can you use the Stream with CCI Byte: 0x02, Copy Once content?
> 
> Q) Can you use the Stream with H.264/MPEG-4 content.


NO. H.264 will not stream or copy over.


----------



## Dan203

There is already an item listing the problem with H.264/MPEG-4 content. I updated the one about protected content to clarify the difference between inside the home and outside the home streaming.


----------



## Nailz

Is there some indicator that a show is protected verses non-protected other than just not streaming outside the home?

Bummer about the airplay/HDMI. I was think that I could download some TV shows for the wife to watch on the in-vehicle entertainment system during trips.

Curtis


----------



## Dan203

If the show is protected then the Download button will be grayed out even when you're in the home.


----------



## Nailz

Thanks Dan! Glad Tivo has something that indicates this.

Curtis


----------



## bparker

Can I record in different formats or transcode the show being recorded to ensure I can stream anywhere in my home? I've been considering a mini, but if I can't stream everything, I'll be mad.


----------



## jrtroo

You can stream everything within the home except Amazon downloads, no need to think through formats or transcoding. There is a work around somewhere on the forum for that as well. Shhh....


----------



## moyekj

jrtroo said:


> You can stream everything within the home except Amazon downloads, no need to think through formats or transcoding. There is a work around somewhere on the forum for that as well. Shhh....


 Just for completeness though, H.264 recordings don't show up as prohibited but they don't work with the Stream (currently), so it's not quite "everything". There are a few cable companies using H.264 for some channels and of course with pyTivo you can also get H.264 recordings on your TiVo as well.


----------



## mike3775

Did TiVo include dial up only support? Sure seems like it as every time I am trying to stream I buffer like crazy. Yet it NEVER does it for Netflix or Amazon, just recorded shows. This stream is a waste of time with the buffering. 

And no, it is NOT my ISP or anything on my end, as EVERY OTHER stream stuff works fine. I can stream to my iPad fine with netflix and amazon, yet use TiVo, I get buffering. He'll I might as well try to install real player, that didn't buffer as much as the TiVo.

Good job TiVo, you made me despise the roaming. I got it for streaming and feel I wasted my money


----------



## Bytez

How many simultaneous out-of-home live TV/recorded streams could be streamed on multiple devices running on Android? The Tivo site says one but it doesn't make any sense given the Roamio has 6 tuners.

http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/2762/


----------



## ej42137

But there is only one transcoder in the built-in Stream.


----------



## Dan203

The transcoder chip supports 4 simultaneous streams. The transcoder in the standalone Stream and the one built into the Roamio are exactly the same.


----------



## dobbie1

Does the stream use a tuner? Did not see this specifically stated in anything I have read. Sorry if this is not the right place to ask.


----------



## Dan203

No. Unlike a Mini the Stream can not borrow a tuner from the host TiVo. If you select something from the live guide to watch it will actually start a recording of that show on your TiVo and then stream that recording. Once that show is over it will stop and you will have to manually delete the recording it created. There is no true live TV mode for the Stream.


----------



## fred-vo

Dan,
My TiVo Stream has been noisy since I bought it over 6 months ago. Really noisy when the room is quiet. Is this normal? What can be done to eliminate/lessen the noise? My latest attempt is placing a piece of really-soft-foam weatherstripping tape on each corner foot.

Also, I cannot find a spec that defines the normal operating temperature range. Mine varies from 37C-41C most of the time when the fan's not running, which is a lot of the time.


----------



## Dan203

The noise is the fan. My standalone stream was always noisy too. I found that it was less noisy if I placed it on it's side, rather then on all four feet. But it would still spool up every now and then, even when I wasn't using it, and drive me nuts.


----------



## telemark

All the transcoder boxes have fans, most of them noisy.

Since they can be anywhere on the network, I suggest you leave them somewhere without people and is cool. Basement or cool closet..


----------



## Zonker007

Dan203 said:


> *Q. Can the built in Stream in the Roamio Plus/Pro stream from other TiVos on your network?*
> _A. Yes. The built in TiVo Stream works exactly like the standalone TiVo Stream. It can stream from any other Roamio or Premiere on your network._
> 
> *Q. What's the difference between the standalone TiVo Stream and the one built into the Roamio Plus/Pro?*
> _A. Nothing. The hardware is identical. The Roamio Plus/Pro simply include it on the same motherboard as the TiVo hardware. The internal Stream even has it's own MAC address and uses it's own IP address on your network_


I'm not able to connect the built-in stream on the Bolt to my Roamio OTA to allow streaming content from the Roamio to other devices. The stream was successfully connected on the iOS app for the bolt, but not for the Roamio OTA.

Has this been a change to the built-in stream?

Thanks,


----------



## CoxInPHX

Zonker007 said:


> I'm not able to connect the built-in stream on the Bolt to my Roamio OTA to allow streaming content from the Roamio to other devices. The stream was successfully connected on the iOS app for the bolt, but not for the Roamio OTA.
> 
> Has this been a change to the built-in stream?


AFAWK, Yes, the Bolt Stream device is:

Currently limited to one stream to a device at a time (2nd simultaneous stream coming, later, says Ira at TiVo)
Currently limited to streaming just the content on the Bolt DVR only (no clue if this will change w/ a SW update)


----------



## Dan203

I updated the FAQ to reflect recent software updates and the Bolt capabilities.


----------



## Restlessmonkey

Dan203 said:


> I updated the FAQ to reflect recent software updates and the Bolt capabilities.


Thanks for updating it!!


----------



## moonscape

Dan203 said:


> *Q. Which TiVos have a built in TiVo Stream?*
> _A. The Roamio Plus and Pro have built in TiVo Streams, the Roamio Basic and all Premiere units require the standalone TiVo Stream box. The Bolt has streaming capabilities but only for shows on it's own drive._


I have a Roamio Pro and Roamio Basic. Recently, I had to be away from home unexpectedly for 6 weeks and had only my iPad with me. I thought the Pro would be the only one I could watch, but my Basic showed up and I could watch shows from it and control it the same as I did with the Pro!

Is this a recent change, or am I not understanding what the limitation for the Basic is?

My setup at home works remarkably well, esp considering I'm wireless w/ no Moca. And, both in the hospital and rehab facility, I was able to stream from either box with only occasional glitches.


----------



## Dan203

The hardware inside the Pro is exactly the same as a standalone Stream. It even gets it's own IP address from your network. And like a standalone Stream it can stream from any TiVo on your network. So having a Roamio Plus/Pro on your network is the same as having a standalone Stream.

The Bolt however uses the Broadcom chipset to do the transcoding and currently only allows you to stream shows from it's own hard drive. So if you were to replace that Roamio Pro with a Bolt you'd no longer be able to stream from the Roamio Basic.


----------



## krkaufman

Can a standalone (or the Plus/Pro built-in) Stream stream content stored on a BOLT? This most recent comment seems to contradict the FAQ Q&A in the OP.



Dan203 said:


> The hardware inside the Pro is exactly the same as a standalone Stream. It even gets it's own IP address from your network. And like a standalone Stream it can stream *from any TiVo* on your network. So having a Roamio Plus/Pro on your network is the same as having a standalone Stream.





Dan203 said:


> ...
> 
> *Q. Can the built in Stream in the Roamio Plus/Pro stream from other TiVos on your network?*
> _A. Yes. The built in TiVo Stream works exactly like the standalone TiVo Stream. It can stream* from any other Roamio or Premiere* on your network._
> 
> ...
> 
> *Q. What's the difference between the standalone TiVo Stream and the one built into the Roamio Plus/Pro?*
> _A. Nothing. The hardware is identical. The Roamio Plus/Pro simply include it on the same motherboard as the TiVo hardware. The internal Stream even has it's own MAC address and uses it's own IP address on your network._
> 
> ...


----------



## Dan203

krkaufman said:


> Can a standalone (or the Plus/Pro built-in) Stream stream content stored on a BOLT? This most recent comment seems to contradict the FAQ Q&A in the OP.


Originally it didn't allow you to select any streaming device other then the Bolt itself when streaming from the Bolt. An update to the iOS app has changed that so you can now have a Roamio or standalone Stream selected, but it's not clear if it's actually using it or not. Even with a Roamio or standalone Steam selected you still can not stream out of home, which sort of suggests it's not using it as any other TiVo using it can stream OOH.


----------



## krkaufman

Dan203 said:


> Originally it didn't allow you to select any streaming device other then the Bolt itself when streaming from the Bolt. An update to the iOS app has changed that so you can now have a Roamio or standalone Stream selected, but it's not clear if it's actually using it or not. Even with a Roamio or standalone Steam selected you still can not stream out of home, which sort of suggests it's not using it as any other TiVo using it can stream OOH.


Hmmm... clear as mud!

So even if the Stream can stream from the BOLT, what's the point because it's not helping with the main current flaw in the BOLT's streaming solution. Odd.

And thanks for the feedback!


----------



## rolfl

What data rate/bandwitdh is used for one stream?

Does it automatically adjust based on network condition?


----------



## Dan203

It is automatic when you're OOH. I'm not sure of the exact bitrates, but there are 6 green dots along the bottom that fill up depending on the speed of your network.


----------



## LostInTheTrees

"Q. Do I have to leave the app running for it to download shows?
A. On iOS yes. A limitation of iOS requires that the device be left on with the TiVo app running in the foreground for it to download. If you shut off the device, close the TiVo app or switch to another app the download will pause until you bring the TiVo app back to the foreground. Android has the ability to download programs in the background."

This is incorrect. Other apps implement backgournd downloading. Tivo has just not done the work required.


----------



## Dan203

LostInTheTrees said:


> "Q. Do I have to leave the app running for it to download shows?
> A. On iOS yes. A limitation of iOS requires that the device be left on with the TiVo app running in the foreground for it to download. If you shut off the device, close the TiVo app or switch to another app the download will pause until you bring the TiVo app back to the foreground. Android has the ability to download programs in the background."
> 
> This is incorrect. Other apps implement backgournd downloading. Tivo has just not done the work required.


It's actually not possible. TiVo uses HLS for both streaming and downloading. HLS works by breaking up the video into thousands of tiny (~10 second) chunks, each it's own individual file, which are then linked back into sequence using a playlist file. Apple's background download feature only allows you to continue downloading a single file that you started while the app was in the foreground. It does not allow you to start downloading another file. So the most TiVo could do with the background download feature is to finish downloading the current 10 second chunk, at which point it would need to be brought back into the foreground to request the next one.

The only way TiVo could fix this would be to completely change how the download feature works and have it download the video as a single large file rather then using HLS. I'm not sure if that's even possible with the hardware they're using in the Stream. (maybe the Bolt)


----------



## krkaufman

Dan203 said:


> *Q. What's the difference between the Bolt and the standalone TiVo Stream/the one built into the Roamio Plus/Pro?*
> _A. The Bolt uses the transcoding capabilities of it's Broadcom chipset rather then a separate dedicated trasncoding chip. It can only transcode 2 streams at a time rather then 4._
> 
> *Q. How many streams can you have going simultaneously?*
> _A. The standalone TiVo Stream and the one built into the Roamio Plus/Pro can transcode and stream up to 4 programs simultaneously. The number of streams you can get from a single TiVo depends on the type. Roamio units seem to have no limit. Premiere units support a maximum of 3 streams. The Bolt can only stream 2 programs at a time._


Has this mobile streaming limit for the BOLT changed? The TiVo sales info for their mobile apps would certainly leave one with the impression that 4 concurrent streams are possible with the BOLT. I suspect misleading advertising, but wanted to be sure.

See: https://www.tivo.com/discover/mobile-apps


----------



## Dan203

The transcoding chip used in the Bolt can only do two streams at a time. Where do you see that it says it can do four?


----------



## krkaufman

Dan203 said:


> The transcoding chip used in the Bolt can only do two streams at a time. Where do you see that it says it can do four?


The comparison table 3/4ths of the way down the page indicates "*4 streaming sessions*," with the comparison table immediately followed by a big, final header... "The TiVo BOLT brings you this extraordinary mobile experience... and so much more."​


----------



## krkaufman

Web page has been confirmed as inaccurate, per Twitter DM from Ira Bahr:


> @IraBahr: Our bad. Roamio Plus, Roamio Pro, and TiVo Stream all support four transcoded streams. Bolt supports two. This claim needs to be changed.


----------



## krkaufman

An update to this "TiVo Stream" FAQ might be worthwhile, now that out-of-home streaming is available for the BOLT (well, since June), but especially given the BOLT's and BOLT+'s more limited mobile streaming capabilities: 2 mobile streams max, and only 1 OOH.

Per footnotes in both of the following TiVo releases:http://blog.tivo.com/2016/06/tivo-bolt-out-of-home-streaming/
https://blog.tivo.com/2016/09/bolt-available-sept-15/​


> Out-of-home streaming (a) will support streaming to only one of your devices at a time


It'd also be good to know how this contrasts with the standalone TiVo Stream. That is, can the Stream do 4 OOH streams or does it have a similar "less than in-home" restriction?


----------



## Dancar

Are we going to get the ability to stream to a Windows computer located outside the home, specifically from the bolt? I'd like to have a picture larger than my Android phone when staying at hotels.


----------



## Dan203

Apparently that's coming soon...

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10970112#post10970112


----------



## spocko

Thank you very much to Dan for the FAQ. After reading it, I still have some questions about what is and isn't allowed, specifically with CCI protected content. The FAQ uses the terms "protected" and "unprotected", which I presume means CCI, but I just want to make sure.

Let me give a little background. I currently have a Tivo HD and am considering an upgrade to a Roamio Pro or Bolt. The streaming and downloading capabilities of the newer boxes are one of the key things that interests me. I would like to be able to stream recorded non-premium programs to Fire TV devices within the home, and also to download them to Android devices for offline viewing away from home. My programming source is Cox cable, who unfortunately has CCI "copy once" protection on almost all channels, so TTG transfers and MRV are not allowed. 

Here's my understanding from the FAQ, and a few things that are unclear. I'd appreciate if someone can confirm or deny this.

CCI protected content . . .
- can be streamed within the home
- cannot be streamed outside the home
- can be downloaded to iOS devices for viewing outside the home (must be deleted from Tivo?)
- cannot be downloaded to Android devices for viewing outside the home?

And lastly, it is true that downloaded recordings cannot be viewed without Internet access? If yes, does this apply to all programs or only protected programs?

Thanks!


----------



## Dan203

Protected recordings can be streamed inside the home. They cannot be streamed outside the home. The can be downloaded to iOS using a special mode which deletes the original from the TiVo before it can be played on the device. I believe that they've since added this feature to Android too but I don't use Android so can't confirm. If you lose internet access you can still watch shows downloaded to the device itself. There is a button that allows you to skip the log on screen.


----------



## Steve

RE: protected content, I can't stream _It's Always Sunny..._ or _Top Chef_ while OOH. Works fine in-home. Think that's FX/Bravo's doing, or a problem with the Rovi data for my area?


----------



## Steve

Dan203 said:


> If you lose internet access you can still watch shows downloaded to the device itself.


If I'm in airplane mode on my iPhone, I can watch a download of _Big Bang Theory_, but not _It's Always Sunny_, so looks like the CCI bit setting applies off-line as well. Seems unfair, since I had to delete if from the Bolt in order to copy it to my iPhone.


----------



## Dan203

Interesting. Never tried that.


----------



## Steve

Dan203 said:


> Interesting. Never tried that.


I alerted Margret, in case it's a bug.

That said, still hoping these shows are being incorrectly flagged by Rovi in the first place.


----------



## Steve

Dan203 said:


> Interesting. Never tried that.





Steve said:


> I alerted Margret, in case it's a bug.


Just to follow up, I'm now able to watch a previously unviewable show this morning in airplane mode, but not a new episode of _IASIP_. Margret's folks think it's a problem with the confirmation that the transferred show's been deleted from the host. Hopefully they can tweak that handshake so the permissions can be updated the moment the copy is complete.


----------



## tlc

krkaufman said:


> Can a standalone (or the Plus/Pro built-in) Stream stream content stored on a BOLT? This most recent comment seems to contradict the FAQ Q&A in the OP.





Dan203 said:


> Originally it didn't allow you to select any streaming device other then the Bolt itself when streaming from the Bolt. An update to the iOS app has changed that so you can now have a Roamio or standalone Stream selected, but it's not clear if it's actually using it or not. Even with a Roamio or standalone Steam selected you still can not stream out of home, which sort of suggests it's not using it as any other TiVo using it can stream OOH.





krkaufman said:


> An update to this "TiVo Stream" FAQ might be worthwhile, now that out-of-home streaming is available for the BOLT (well, since June), but especially given the BOLT's and BOLT+'s more limited mobile streaming capabilities: 2 mobile streams max, and only 1 OOH.
> 
> Per footnotes in both of the following TiVo releases:
> TiVo BOLT™ Out-of-Home Streaming and In-Home Premium Download Now Available - TiVo Blog
> 4K TiVo BOLT+ Available Sept. 15 - More Recording, More Tuners, More to Love - TiVo Blog​


Is it still correct that

the bolt streamer can only do 2 mobile streams (1 OOH), and

we're not positive that a standalone stream can be leveraged to watch a show on a bolt?
No one has dis/proved the latter by running 3 mobile streams (or 2 OOH) from a bolt?


----------



## gbenrus25

Hey guys, I have a few questions about CCI...

First off, are you aware if it's really just TiVo that respects CCI restrictions? I used to have Comcast and can't remember being unable to watch any of my recorded shows on my phone while away from home. I used to record Fox Sports 1 all the time and could always watch it out of home using Xfinity Stream. I switched to FiOS and TiVo and now, can't stream or download shows on copy protected channels out of home. 

2. Does anyone know if I can get Verizon multi room DVR and be able to record and watch Fox Sports 1 recordings out of homer? Essentially, I'm wondering if it's only TiVo that respects these flags 

3. My understanding of copy once is copy once. If that's the case, streaming isn't really copying (fine, it's downloading to your phone but it's not saving permanently which is what I'll consider copying to be). If that's the case, why does TiVo block streaming out of home? Don't they encrypt the show while streaming (similar to Spotify) so doesn't that even make their argument stronger that it isn't copying? Are they just being extra careful (at the detriment of us users) to ensure they don't get sued)?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## krkaufman

Dan203 said:


> *Q. Can the built in Stream in the Roamio Plus/Pro stream from other TiVos on your network?*
> _A. Yes. The built in TiVo Stream works exactly like the standalone TiVo Stream. It can stream from any other Roamio or Premiere on your network._


This bullet from the TiVo Stream page on TiVo.com is interesting...

*What you need:*
...

At least one TiVo BOLT, 4-tuner TiVo Roamio DVR or TiVo Premiere series DVR
Makes me want to grab a Stream to see if it can stream from a BOLT; or to test if my Roamio Pro can. edit: ... as previously pondered by @tlc:


tlc said:


> Is it still correct that
> 
> ...
> 
> we're not positive that a standalone stream can be leveraged to watch a show on a bolt?


----------



## Dan203

krkaufman said:


> This bullet from the TiVo Stream page on TiVo.com is interesting...
> 
> *What you need:*
> ...
> 
> At least one TiVo BOLT, 4-tuner TiVo Roamio DVR or TiVo Premiere series DVR
> Makes me want to grab a Stream to see if it can stream from a BOLT; or to test if my Roamio Pro can. edit: ... as previously pondered by @tlc:
> ​


I still have a Roamio Pro. It can be set as the streaming device for a Bolt. The Bolt can NOT be set as the streaming device for the Roamio though, or another Bolt. Only itself.


----------



## krkaufman

Thanks for the above feedback.



Dan203 said:


> I still have a Roamio Pro. It can be set as the streaming device for a Bolt. The Bolt can NOT be set as the streaming device for the Roamio though, or another Bolt. Only itself.


Have you had any experience with 2 Plus|Pro|Stream units on the LAN? Recently, I wasn't able to stream from Pro#2 on the road when I'd only setup OOH streaming for Pro#1.


----------



## Dan203

krkaufman said:


> Thanks for the above feedback.
> 
> Have you had any experience with 2 Plus|Pro|Stream units on the LAN? Recently, I wasn't able to stream from Pro#2 on the road when I'd only setup OOH streaming for Pro#1.


Yeah I use to have two Pros. I use to use one for the other all the time. Sometimes the internal Stream seems to "lock up" and stop working until you reboot. But rather than reboot I'd just set it to use the other TiVo instead and it would work.


----------



## krkaufman

Dan203 said:


> Yeah I use to have two Pros. I use to use one for the other all the time. Sometimes the internal Stream seems to "lock up" and stop working until you reboot. But rather than reboot I'd just set it to use the other TiVo instead and it would work.


Do you know how to reset all streaming setup for a mobile device, to get my iPhone back to a clean state relative to the mobile streaming setup?

edit: NEVERMIND.

_For a first-time setup (after installing the TiVo App for the first time or after resetting it from *Settings > Reset application*), follow these steps while on the home network _(link)






​
I'll have to do this next time I'm at home base.


----------



## Dan203

krkaufman said:


> Do you know how to reset all streaming setup for a mobile device, to get my iPhone back to a clean state relative to the mobile streaming setup?


No. I think the old app had a way to do that, but the new one is very different. I haven't played with it much, but I don't remember seeing that option.


----------



## krkaufman

Dan203 said:


> No. I think the old app had a way to do that, but the new one is very different. I haven't played with it much, but I don't remember seeing that option.


Sorry about that. Answered my own question but not quickly enough. (Unfortunately that it seems to be a full app reset, rather than just flushing/resetting the streaming configuration.)


----------



## nrnoble

Does that Tivo Stream box provide functionality that is not available in the lastest generations Tivos such as having streaming apps and steaming functionality that the Tivo DVRs do not have?


----------



## osu1991

nrnoble said:


> Does that Tivo Stream box provide functionality that is not available in the lastest generations Tivos such as having streaming apps and steaming functionality that the Tivo DVRs do not have?


It runs on Android TV 9 so it has access to all apps in the Google Play Store for Android TV, unlike the few that are available on tivo dvrs.


----------



## mdavej

osu1991 said:


> It runs on Android TV 9 so it has access to all apps in the Google Play Store for Android TV, unlike the few that are available on tivo dvrs.


Wrong thread. This is about the original Tivo Stream that allowed you to stream from your Tivo to some other device. It has no apps, no Play Store, no additional features. This is the Tivo Stream:
TiVo Stream transcoder review: TiVo is bringing streaming to mobile devices, starting with iOS


----------



## osu1991

mdavej said:


> Wrong thread. This is about the original Tivo Stream that allowed you to stream from your Tivo to some other device. It has no apps, no Play Store, no additional features. This is the Tivo Stream:
> TiVo Stream transcoder review: TiVo is bringing streaming to mobile devices, starting with iOS


 See what happens when you try to read things half asleep in the evening and companies reuse the same names for things.


----------



## nrnoble

mdavej said:


> Wrong thread. This is about the original Tivo Stream that allowed you to stream from your Tivo to some other device. It has no apps, no Play Store, no additional features. This is the Tivo Stream:
> TiVo Stream transcoder review: TiVo is bringing streaming to mobile devices, starting with iOS


Ok wrong thread. I guess I am just an hillbilly that doesn't understand the nuance between "Tivo Stream" and "Tivo Stream". Clearly they are different, I just lack the smarts in the English language to know the difference. My apologies for being so stupid for not seeing what is so obviously clear to smart city folks.


----------



## mdavej

Not trying to be a smart-ass. I had to look at the thread start date to be sure, and am genuinely a dumb hillbilly myself. Why TiVo named two completely different products exactly the same is a mystery to me too. I could’ve kept my mouth shut, but the thread would have just kept getting more confusing.


----------



## osu1991

nrnoble said:


> Ok wrong thread. I guess I am just an hillbilly that doesn't understand the nuance between "Tivo Stream" and "Tivo Stream". Clearly they are different, I just lack the smarts in the English language to know the difference. My apologies for being so stupid for not seeing what is so obviously clear to smart city folks.


*Tivo Stream* is an older device that allows one to stream video from a Tivo cable/ota dvr out of the home to a mobile/tablet device via the Tivo mobile app for iOS and Android.

*Tivo Stream 4K* is a new Android TV streaming media device for accessing streaming media apps such as Netflix, Prime, ESPN+, Plex. etc..


----------



## krkaufman

nrnoble said:


> Ok wrong thread. I guess I am just an hillbilly that doesn't understand the nuance between "Tivo Stream" and "Tivo Stream". Clearly they are different, I just lack the smarts in the English language to know the difference. My apologies for being so stupid for not seeing what is so obviously clear to smart city folks.


TiVo Stream 4K

Also, reading any of the thread's OP should clue one in to it being about a different product.


----------



## krkaufman

nrnoble said:


> Does that Tivo Stream box provide functionality that is not available in the lastest generations Tivos such as having streaming apps and steaming functionality that the Tivo DVRs do not have?


But to answer your question, the *TiVo Stream* enabled viewing of live and recorded content tuned by a compatible DVR via a mobile phone or tablet, with caveats and restrictions as detailed in the thread OP. The standalone TiVo Stream was targeted for use with Premiere and 4-tuner Roamio models; the TiVo Stream was literally built-in to the 6-tuner Roamio DVR models, and similar mobile streaming functionality has been built-in to all BOLT and EDGE DVRs.

The newish *TiVo Stream 4K* dongle has no functionality as relates to the TiVo DVR ecosystem, just a shared brand name & logo and an app that echos the TiVo UI. It's just another streaming stick, and, like every other streaming set-top outside the TiVo Mini, lacks the ability to access any content tuned by a TiVo DVR, whether recorded or live. That said, there is this: Stream from Tivo DVR to Tivo stream 4K (ironically enabled via a TiVo Stream or its equivalent).


----------



## JayBird

Here's my scenario: I have a Premier XL4 at home and a Firestick 4K in separate condo. We would like to be able to watch content recorded on the Premier at home in the condo. Looks like the Tivo Stream is the missing link to make this work. However, I'm trying to fully understand the copy protection limitations. Cox sets the copy protection bits on almost every channel, so if I can't stream copy protected content out of the house, then this isn't a viable solution, and I don't want to invest in the TiVo Stream.

The page on the TiVo website that discusses setting up out-of-home streaming makes no mention of the copy protection limitations.
Tivo Customer Support Community

Can somebody clarify if you you can, or cannot, stream copy protected content out of the home to a Firestick 4K?

Thanks!


----------



## krkaufman

JayBird said:


> Can somebody clarify if you you can, or cannot, stream copy protected content out of the home &#8230; ?


You cannot.

Even if you could, or have sufficient unprotected content to make it worthwhile, there isn't a native TiVo app that supports doing so to a Firestick 4K (or even a TiVo Stream 4K, sadly), and I'm not sure of the current viability of getting the Android mobile app for TiVo installed.

The former workaround solution would have been a Slingbox connected to the Premiere.


----------



## mdavej

You may want to consider a cloud DVR alternative. I can watch my Youtube TV live streams and recordings anywhere. It should work fine on your Tivo Stream 4K and other streaming devices.


----------



## mikey1273

Is the Tivo Stream still a device that is worth having? I have a Roamio OTA so I can't stream outside of the house. Kind of a function I'd like. I realize I'd have the get a used one off ebay


----------



## JayBird

krkaufman said:


> You cannot.
> 
> Even if you could, or have sufficient unprotected content to make it worthwhile, there isn't a native TiVo app that supports doing so to a Firestick 4K (or even a TiVo Stream 4K, sadly), and I'm not sure of the current viability of getting the Android mobile app for TiVo installed.
> 
> The former workaround solution would have been a Slingbox connected to the Premiere.


So, forget the Firestick for the moment. Is there *any* means at all, using whatever combination of hardware required, to get access to view the content (all content, including copy protected recordings) stored on my TiVo Premiere at home on the TV in the condo. Or am I completely SOL? This seems like a HUGE gap in the TiVo ecosystem.


----------



## deputylynch

I have 2 Premier XL4 and 2 Roamio Plus and I can't stream from the Premier Boxes at all as is stated in this post??

I just bought a Stand Alone Stream and it will not allow me to stream from the Premier Boxes out of the house after setting it up on my network which I don't understand since the Roamios work fine.

What am I missing here??


----------



## krkaufman

Not sure where it’s not working, as the Roamio Plus should have been able to support mobile streaming on behalf of any of the Premiere boxes. Right?


----------

